# rock island 45acp



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

previous thread didn't much response so i went to the LGS and saw a Rock Island 45
very nice price for an entry level 1911
anybody have any experience with one?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If I were to get a RIA I would look for one that you can change the sights on. I think it's the GI model that has the true "fixed" (welded on) sights and I would avoid it.

You might send VAMarine a PM. He could help you narrow it down based on your needs/wants.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I and several friends have the RIAs and have had very good service out of them.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Several years ago I bought a RIA GI. Very reliable and no problems thru about 2000rds but sights were giving old eyes a fit so traded it for Tactical version. I was so impressed with it I bought a Compact Tactical. It needed some extractor tuning but other than that it's been fine. All my other 1911s have either been Colt(3) or WW2 vintage 1911a1s and the RIA Tac versions shoot as well or better for me as them. If you have a problem, they have good service reputation. Hope this helps.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i am not really worried about the sights as i have a laser on one of my guns and it is so great
i am sure i will add crimson trace grips on this one
want it for HD and target range so 230g FMJ is what i will use the most


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got a RIA GI, and it's a great gun. It was a little finicky for the first 100 rounds but after that it settled down and will now feed everything I run through it without any problem. Also, RIA has great customer support. If something goes wrong their guys in Vegas will fix it. From all accounts I've read, they have the most courteous and friendly customer support staff.


----------



## timf1911 (Dec 1, 2009)

great guns for the money, and customer service is top of the line my compact is flawless and me everyday carry gun!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We have four in the family now all the compact model. After a little fine tuning they all are running just fine. All seem to be very accurate within 30' range. Fact I got one setting beside me as I type this.


----------

